# Furniture Question - Gas Gril Question



## Kiro to Cairo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

I had a question in regards to furniture prices in Cairo, and how easy is to buy and transport the same to your house. I live in the US, and furniture here is not too expensive (mid quality letter sofa + love seat + chair) would go for around 1500 dollars. I have the moving company moving all my stuff, and my company is paying for it. So my questions is, is it cheaper to buy furniture in Cairo or should i do it here. Also if someone has some good websites with furniture prices to recommend, i would greatly appreciate it. 

Also I love to grill, and i will take my gas grill with me. The question in regards to this is, can i buy gas tanks over there with the same collar as here in the US. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,

Regarding the furniture, I think it'd cost less to buy what you need in here, you can find pretty much everything you need in a quality that varies according to how much you're willing to pay! But buying the most expensive stuff will sure be easier than having to deal with the shipping procedures in here......

The standard outlet for the gas cylinders (Tanks) in here is 1/2" outlet........Not sure what are the standards in the States though, so you decide 

P.S. Gas grills are also sold in here, so if it wouldn't fit, you can buy one.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If your company will be to ship your furniture then do have it brought here as it will help you settle, it is always easier when your surrounded by familiar objects.


----------



## Kiro to Cairo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank for the resonse, yes i belive that I will bring everything with me to Cairo. But do you guys know any of the furniture stores that have web page that deliver to 6th of October, as I will be liviing there.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Kiro to Cairo said:


> Thank for the resonse, yes i belive that I will bring everything with me to Cairo. But do you guys know any of the furniture stores that have web page that deliver to 6th of October, as I will be liviing there.


you cant find a web site for furnitures, at least it will not dynamic. for the furniture prices presently i am daily wandering of furniture shops. The best prices in all Egypt are at Damietta. Where you can buy some nice quality starting from 6000 LE. Inside city these prices adding 2000 or 2500 LE. Also there are chinese furnitures (looks very nice and modern) starts from 7500 LE in shops like IN&OUT. Despite quality questions I want to try with these furnitures. (Looks very modern and nice). So bedrooms depending on your taste prices starts fromm 4000 le and can go upto 50000 LE easily.

For sitting rooms average nice stuff also aroun 7&8000 le. The prices as far as I see between 2500 LE upto 15000 LE. (Sure there are more expensive ones but these are the models which I saw.)

Also dining rooms around 8 to 15000 LE. These are in the shops which you may found in Big Shopping Malls.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

In reference to IN & OUT It's where I got a lot of my furniture from and can't really fault the store, got a reasonable service. Had mine for a few years now and they still look good. With the exception of the sofas, They are def not made to last (the ones I got anyway)! They also offer some discount card (or use to!) for regular customers etc.


----------

